# How can I determine when it was built?



## wml52 (Apr 2, 2019)

New to the site so hello all.


I have an MTD-Yardman snowblower that I inherited a few years ago, can anyone tell me how old it is by this model number and serial number Mdl: 31AE662H013 

S/N: 2G159B10277.


Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

I believe it is a 99.

https://www.mtdproducts.com/equipme...lNumber=31AE662H013+&serialNumber=2G159B10277


----------



## wml52 (Apr 2, 2019)

Thank you for the info, it was very much appreciated.


----------

